
Supporting employees engaged in open source - pploug
https://opensource.zalando.com/blog/2019/02/Open-Source-Harassment-Policy/
======
opan
This title feels very misleading. It seems to center around a "harassment
policy" rather than encouraging employees to contribute to open source or
paying them to do so.

~~~
tomkwong
I agree. A policy is in place just to make sure that the company does not get
into trouble. To encourage employees do do open source work does not really
require a policy.

~~~
pploug
The policy is not the only thing provided, work time, resources, promotion etc
is already available to employees.

And no, participation does not require a policy - except for those groups that
worry about potential harassment - and these groups are drastically
underrepresented in OS.

